# fire extinguisher cylinder for co2?



## sllo (Sep 29, 2004)

anyone knows if a fire extinguisher cylinder can be used for a co2 supply in case I can manage to find an adaptor to screw on the pressure reducer?


----------



## www.glass-gardens.com (Jun 3, 2004)

You'll need to replace the existing valve with a CGA320, by the time your done and hydro tested, you could probably buy a 5# aluminum one new with a current test date.


----------



## 29gallonsteve (Jul 20, 2004)

I bought a 5# tank off of ebay (4/04 hydrotest date...yea!!) for 15.00
CGA-320 valve replaced by local filling station company for 20.00
Fill for 12.00:

Total cost for CO2 tank that will not have to be hydrotested for 4-5 years?
Priceless...just kidding...47.00

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## whitepine (Aug 14, 2004)

I ussually just head to my local fire safety supply store and ask if they have any 5 lb cylinders for a home bar set up. Less questions if I tell them I am using it for an aquarium. The regulators are the same size. Ussually cost about $40 for the tank and the first fill and $8 for each additional fill after that.

Cheers, Whitepine


----------



## sllo (Sep 29, 2004)

What I mean is connect the pressure reducer at place number 1 (on the attached pic) and keep the handle (number 2 on pic) open somehow.
Will this work?
This is a CO2 fire extinguisher.


----------



## Bonsai_Swamp (Oct 14, 2004)

sllo said:


> What I mean is connect the pressure reducer at place number 1 (on the attached pic) and keep the handle (number 2 on pic) open somehow.
> Will this work?
> This is a CO2 fire extinguisher.


I can't see the attached picture, but I'm going to assume you're pointing to the connection between the valve and the hose attached to the horn. Assuming you had an adapter made, that thread wasn't meant to withstand 800 p.s.i. The regulator will either blow off the connection or leak continuously.

I've got a CO2 extinguisher I keep looking at longingly, but the only way is to change the valve. Pity the right valve is hard to find around here.


----------

